# Shifa Fee Structure



## GaRfield (Feb 14, 2009)

So the shifa information booklet says that overseas applicant may submit sat subject tests instead of the shifa entrance test.

However it does not state whether overseas students applying on sat II basis will pay overseas tuition or the same tuition as a local? The prospectus does not have overseas tuition listed so I'm guessing its the same as local students for overseas? is it?

A current shifa student would be able to clear that for me. Please do ask around and let me know. 


Thank you


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Any overseas student, regardless of how they apply, will pay the foreign tuition rate, ie double the local student rate. I think this is around 12k USD/year now.


----------

